# Programm zur Überprüfung der Datumseingabe



## pakito (16. Nov 2011)

Hallo liebe User, 
ich habe die ersten 2 Monate der Berufsschule verpasst, da ich erst vor kurzem eine Ausbildung bekam. Wir sollen ein kleines Programm erstellen, dass die Datumseingabe überprüft. Der Lehrer meinte ich soll in der Firma nach Hilfe fragen, da er mir nicht alles von Anfang an erklären könnte. Nun hier sind aber alle mit den eigenen Sachen beschäftigt.
Habe euch das Aufgabenblatt als Anhang hinzugefügt.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bisschen helfen


----------



## SlaterB (16. Nov 2011)

helfen heißt nicht dass du die Aufgabenstellung postest und jemand anders den ganzen Rest macht..,

deine äußeren Umstände musst du hier nicht beschreiben, das ist nicht nachprüfbar und letzlich irrelevant,

in einem Lehrbuch wie 
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - index
kannst du von Anfang an lernen was in Java eine Variable ist, eine Klasse, eine Methode usw.
und nach und nach in ca. zwei Wochen intensiver Durcharbeit einen Stand erreichen um mit dieser Aufgabe klar zu kommen,

was soll das Forum solange leisten? dir die Aufgabe zu erledigen kommt nicht in Frage (*),  
dir Java beizubringen ist unmöglich

wenn du schon Vorwissen hast, dann kannst du davon ja erzählen, kannst die Aufgabe beginnen, einen Klassen-Rahmen erstellen,
die Eingabe implementieren oder was auch immer,
je mehr du machst und konkreter du bestimmte Probleme ansprichst, desto wahrscheinlicher wird Hilfe,
im Moment musst du schon auf größeres Glück hoffen, dass doch jemand eine Komplettlösung postet (das ist *)


----------



## pakito (16. Nov 2011)

ach halt doch den mund...ich habe hier nicht nach einer Komplettlösung gefragt!
Und tschüüüss :lol:


----------

